# Mon clavier d'i-book s'efface !!!



## Arwen (8 Août 2005)

Bonjour !

Je ne sais pas où poser ma question : en fait, je cherche des utilisateurs qui auraient (ou auraient eu) le même problème que moi, à savoir : les lettres du clavier du i-book qui disparaissent à tour de rôle (en commencçant bien sûr par les plus usitées : E, R, N, S,C...). Et cela a commencé dès 15 jours après l'achat de mon mac
Pensant que c'était un défaut propre à mon mac, je l'ai rapporté chez mon vendeur, qui m'a changé le clavier.
Mais ça recommence, pareil, 15 jours après la pose du clavier neuf.  
Je ne transpire pas, donc si c'est l'acidité de ma peau, je veux bien, mais je n'ai eu aucun problèep à mon bureau pendant 15 ans, et je n'ai pas non plus de problème avec le clavier mobile "normal" que j'utilise aussi avec mon i-book.
Comme je ne me vois pas changeant de clavier tous les mois, et qu'en plus mon vendeur habite à 150 mk, je cherche à contacter Apple pour leur soumetttre directement le problème, et je me sentirais plus forte si d'autres personnes avaient eu le même problèume.
Merci !!!   
Arwen


----------



## islacoulxii (8 Août 2005)

Arwen a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour !
> 
> Je ne sais pas où poser ma question : en fait, je cherche des utilisateurs qui auraient (ou auraient eu) le même problème que moi, à savoir : les lettres du clavier du i-book qui disparaissent à tour de rôle (en commencçant bien sûr par les plus usitées : E, R, N, S,C...). Et cela a commencé dès 15 jours après l'achat de mon mac
> Pensant que c'était un défaut propre à mon mac, je l'ai rapporté chez mon vendeur, qui m'a changé le clavier.
> ...



Fallais p-e poster dans la rubrique des portables...


----------



## Macounette (8 Août 2005)

J'ai eu le même souci, mais au bout de 6-8 mois... et non pas 15 jours.


----------



## Arwen (9 Août 2005)

Aaaah, Micounette, tu me sauves !!!! Mon vendeur (pourtant sympa) rigole avec mon problème, il dit qu'il n'a jamais vu ça ! Alors tu penses, maintenant que ça m'arrive une 2è fois, et 15 jours après le changement du 1er clavier, il me regarde d'un air soupçonneux, genre "qu'est-ce tu te mets sur les doigts, la mère" ? Ou "ben elle doit transpirer à mort, j'y peux rien". 

Tu as fait quoi, toi ?

L'idéal serait que les gens à qui s'est arrivé se manifestent ici, parce que la pemière réponse risque d'être une fois de plus : "le problème est ultra rare, ne vous inquiétez pas, on vous change le cliavier"
Or je pense qu'il y a un problème de composante qui réagit à àcertaines acidités de peau, et ça m'étonnerait beaucoup qu'on ne soit que 2 à qui s'est arrivé...

MERCI   
Arwen

ISLA..... : ben oui, si j'avais vu le forum Portables, je l'aurais mis là, mon message. Mais je ne 'lai pas vu ! Merci de l'info.


----------



## maousse (9 Août 2005)

Des gants ? ça donne du style !  

Sinon, ça ne serait pas tes ongles ? Parce que suivant les gens, des fois ça gratouille plus que ça ne tapote sur le clavier, et c'est rédhibitoire dans le premier cas combiné avec des ongles suffisamment longs. (testé et approuvé en famille)


voilà, c'était la minute scientifique de la matinée


----------



## Macounette (9 Août 2005)

Ah tiens, c'est possible, les ongles. 
Pour ma part je les porte très courts. Cependant, les touches concernées sont celles du bas à droite, donc celles que je tapote avec la pointe des ongles plutôt qu'avec le plat des doigts...


----------



## nounours78 (9 Août 2005)

j'ai également eu le problème et y a deja un sujet sur ce souci ici


----------



## Macounette (9 Août 2005)

Quelqu'un sait où est-ce qu'on peut acheter un clavier de remplacement ? Directement chez Apple ?


----------



## Arwen (9 Août 2005)

Moi aussi je les porte très court (mes ongles !!!) mais c'est vrai que les lettres concernées (E, C, N, R...) sont plutôt tapées avec les ongles.
Mais alors, mon cher Watson... pourquoi seulement la partie gauche de mon clavier (je tape des 2 mains, façon secrétaire, donc ça devrait le faire pareil...)

Je vais aller voir là où le sujet a été traité , pour voir ce qu'ils disent.

MERCI BEAUCOUP en tout cas, je peux renvoyer mon vendeur à cette page (et le faire s'inscrire à Mac Generation, gnarf, gnarf !)


Pour le clavier APPLE, moi on me le change gratis vu que mon mac a à peine 6 mois.
Mais si on se met tous ensemble, lles gens qui avons ce problème, je pense qu'on peut se le faire remplacer gratuitement, même pour les gens qui ne sont plus sous garantie.
Affaire à suivre !
Arwen


----------



## Arwen (9 Août 2005)

Ben j'aimerais bien contacter les gens qui ont mis les autres messages, sur l'autre page, mais ça fait déjà un certain temps qu'ils ont laissé leurs posts.
J'aurais bien voulu qu'ilos se signhalent, pour qu'on fasse une action groupée.
Parce que là, isolément, on va se faire balader, sur l'air de "vous êttes la seule à qui ça arrive", et on va nous dire que c'est de notre faute (transpiration, acidité, ongles, produits, crème pour les mains... Surtout si on est une fille).

Alors... si les poseurs des anciens posts sur ce sujet passent par là...


----------



## MacMadam (9 Août 2005)

Arwen a dit:
			
		

> Ben j'aimerais bien contacter les gens qui ont mis les autres messages, sur l'autre page, mais ça fait déjà un certain temps qu'ils ont laissé leurs posts.
> J'aurais bien voulu qu'ilos se signhalent, pour qu'on fasse une action groupée.
> Parce que là, isolément, on va se faire balader, sur l'air de "vous êttes la seule à qui ça arrive", et on va nous dire que c'est de notre faute (transpiration, acidité, ongles, produits, crème pour les mains... Surtout si on est une fille).
> 
> Alors... si les poseurs des anciens posts sur ce sujet passent par là...



Ca m'est arrivé aussi dès les premiers mois, et ça continue. Pour moi, c'est résolument un problème de finition du matériel. Je n'ai jamais eu ce pb avec mon iBook G3 (le plastique était différent). Voici le thread que j'avais lancé (avec des liens vers quelques sites où l'on peut acheter des touches, pièce par pièce) : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=84227


----------



## Macounette (9 Août 2005)

Arwen a dit:
			
		

> Mais alors, mon cher Watson... pourquoi seulement la partie gauche de mon clavier (je tape des 2 mains, façon secrétaire, donc ça devrait le faire pareil...)


Ah tiens, moi c'est à droite. En bas à droite  Et pourtant moi aussi je tape des deux mains, avec les 10 doigts ("système 10 doigts" comme on dit ici) - j'avais fait un cours de dactylo dans le temps.

Cela doit provenir de l'ergonomie spécifique de tout un chacun. Arwen, tu es gauchère ou droitière ?


----------



## Arwen (10 Août 2005)

Et voilà une histoire très très très très drôle (?!)

Et voilà,  ça y est, mon vendeur (déositaire Apple de Rennes) refuse dorénavant de chaner mon clavier !
Motif (et c'est là que ça devient marrant) :j'utilise mon portable pour un usage qui n'est pas prévu, et donc la marque Apple n'est en rien fautive !!!   
Ben oui, sûr !  : j'ai oublié de préciser que chaque midi, je fais cuire omn bifteck sur mon clavier, clavier que j'arrose ensuite d'un verre de vin, pour faire passer le bifteck.
Soyons sérieux ! 
Que j'aie tapé pendant 1 an sur un PC portable sans qu'aucune lettre s'efface... voilà qui ne SAURAIT être entendu par un dépositaire Apple.
Qui préfère donc dire "peut-être" mais ne surtout pas même ENVISAGER que la marque ne soit pas au top dans les composantes chimiques des lettres de ses claviers de portable.

Qu'APPLE puisse ne pas être le meilleur : INCONCEVABLE !!!

Il y a quand même des fois où je comprend ceux qui déboulonnent les statues. Appel est-il àà ce point déifié qu'on ne puisse y toucher ???
   

Bon, j'ai mis aussi ce post sur le fil où je lance un appel à ce que ceux qui ont ce problème se regroupent.
Arwen Grrrr grrrrrr


----------



## Arwen (10 Août 2005)

Au fait, merci MacMadam (joli pseudo !!!!)
Merci pour l'info, je note l'adresse, mais je me dis aussi que ça va revenir cher d'acheter des lettres tous les 15 jours !!! Et surtout, je n'accepte pas de payer quand ce n'est pas ma faute !!!

Pour moi la seule solution dans l'instant, c'est de mettre un protège clavier transparent prévu our la frappe. Et d'utiliser de préférence le clavier "normal" que j'avais acheté en plus.Seule sollution actuelle pour préserver la dujrée de vie des lettres de mon clavier de portable.

Mais pour le principe, et parce que ça m'énerve que les dépositaire Apple ne veuillent absolument admettre aucune critique (j'ai téléphoné à d'autres dépositaires que le mien c'est pareil !), je voudrais qu'on se fasse connaître auprès du siège APPLE.

Mais OU ECRIRE ?
Mon dépositaire me dit qu'l va transmettre, mais zut alors, on n'est pas dans une entreprise avec voie hiérarchique obligatoire : il n'y a pas un service clients chez APPLE ??????


----------



## Arwen (10 Août 2005)

MAcounette, excuse, je t'ai zappée !!!
Pour te répondre : je suis droitière.
Un moment, j'ai pensé qu'effectivement, la perosnne qui parlait des ongles pouvait tenir une piste, car même si on les a très très cours comme moi, c'st vrai qu'on arrive sur certaines lettres avec l'ongle, alors qu'ona rrikve sur d'autres avec le "gras" du doigt.

Mais paf !... Je réalise que le E est toujorsu la première letetre à partir. Or le E se tape du gras du doigt.
Je pencherais pourune disparaition des lettres les plus couramment utilisées en français, indépendamment du type de frappe....


----------



## Arwen (10 Août 2005)

A tous : excusez les fautes de frappe, c'est l'énervement !!!!!!
Arwen


----------



## nounours78 (10 Août 2005)

pour ma part comme tu l'a peut etre lu pour demander le changement de mon clavier (au passage j'ai toujours l'ancien avec les lettres qui disparaisse sur une étagère) j'ai appelé directement le service client appel avec le numéro qui ma été donné sur macG.
Donc si tu les appelles tu pourra peut etre faire chnager ton clavier. A voir je pense.

Au passage je signal que mon nouveau clavier résiste aucune touche ne disparait depuis son changement je croise les doigts pour que ca continu. Et pourtant je passe énormement de temps sur mon ibook en gros de 10h le matin à 23h soit 13h avec en gros on va dire 2h d'arret.


----------



## Arwen (10 Août 2005)

T'aurais pas des fois le numéro de tel dont tu parles ? Si  tu l'as et que tu peux le doner rapidement, ça m'arrangerait, parce que là, le concessionnaire Apple de Rennes ne veut plus rien entendre, sauf me changer seulement quelques touches, donc je sais que les autres vont continuer à s'effacer. Alors il me vend (oui, j'ai bien dit VEND, et 20 euros, en  plus !!!) un protège clavier. Mais il paraiît que c'est chiant de taper avec ça.

Alors si je peux négocier un clavier complet au service client d'Apple...
Merciiiiiiiii    
Arwen
PS : je vais  vendredi à Rennes, donc si tu peux m'avoir donné le numéro avant, ça me permettra  peut-être d'éviter le vooyage, car je suis à 150 km...


----------



## nounours78 (11 Août 2005)

pas de souci pour le numéro de téléphone qui m'a été donné par macinside ici


----------



## Arwen (11 Août 2005)

Merci, superissime Nounours !!!!!
 
Arwen


----------



## Dominique76 (18 Juillet 2021)

Bonjour
Moi aussi les touches se sont effacées.
La fnac n avait jamais vu ça...
J ai commandé des touches couleurs sur internet et les ai collées. 
Bien déçu de la qualité Apple. Mon Mac book air a plus de 2 ans mais c est arrivé avant les 2 prières années.


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Juillet 2021)

Vraiment curieux, j'ai deux MBA, un 2013 (pour le clavier, la CM est une 2014) et un 2015, utilisés au quotidien, aucun ne présente ce problème, leurs touches sont aussi impeccables qu'au premier jour !


----------



## Gwen (19 Juillet 2021)

A la maison, on a un MacBook AIr qui a la touche "N" complètement effacée alors que les autres sont nickel. Je me suis toujours demandé pourquoi.


----------



## macomaniac (19 Juillet 2021)

Bonjour,

je profite de ce fil poilant pour apporter mon témoignage. Aucun des Mac que j'ai eus (tous des portables : iBook > MacBook > MacBook Pro : ces derniers en nombre) n'a jamais gardé son clavier impeccable. Ce n'est pas que les touches s'effacent à proprement parler, mais elles s'usent par érosion de surface qui va jusqu'à une excavation visible (un creusement littéral) pour certaines.

Je note que les touches concernées sont toujours distribuées de manière collatérale sur le clavier (E S C O L ⇧ droite notamment). Et voici un descriptif de mon procédé de frappe. Je frappe à 10 doigts mais voici ma particularité : je n'ai pas un positionnement des mains à plat par rapport au clavier. Je prends appui sur les bords droits externes de mes poignets et j'ai donc les mains pivotées de côté, le petit doigt à frôler le clavier en position de crochet, l'index littéralement en l'air. Tous mes doigts sont donc recourbés (et pas tendus) et accèdent au clavier "de côté" et pas "de-face". Il est clair alors que je frappe en engageant le bord externe de l'ongle (court) en ce qui concerne petit doigt et annulaire, mais aussi j'abrase latéralement avec le bord du bout des doigts en ce qui concerne majeur et index. J'ai donc une frappe biaisée : "griffante" et/ou "frottante", et absolument pas une touche frontale de pianiste. J'accroche en biais les touches en résumé, je n'y pose pas facialement les doigts. C'est pour moi l'explication de l'usure extraordinaire de mes claviers de Mac.


----------



## JPOremia (19 Juillet 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> je profite de ce fil poilant pour apporter mon témoignage. Aucun des Mac que j'ai eus (tous des portables : iBook > MacBook > MacBook Pro : ces derniers en nombre) n'a jamais gardé son clavier impeccable. Ce n'est pas que les touches s'effacent à proprement parler, mais elles s'usent par érosion de surface qui va jusqu'à une excavation visible (un creusement littéral) pour certaines.
> 
> Je note que les touches concernées sont toujours distribuées de manière collatérale sur le clavier (E S C O L ⇧ droite notamment). Et voici un descriptif de mon procédé de frappe. Je frappe à 10 doigts mais voici ma particularité : je n'ai pas un positionnement des mains à plat par rapport au clavier. Je prends appui sur les bords droits externes de mes poignets et j'ai donc les mains pivotées de côté, le petit doigt à frôler le clavier en position de crochet, l'index littéralement en l'air. Tous mes doigts sont donc recourbés (et pas tendus) et accèdent au clavier "de côté" et pas "de-face". Il est clair alors que je frappe en engageant le bord externe de l'ongle (court) en ce qui concerne petit doigt et annulaire, mais aussi j'abrase latéralement avec le bord du bout des doigts en ce qui concerne majeur et index. J'ai donc une frappe biaisée : "griffante" et/ou "frottante", et absolument pas une touche frontale de pianiste. J'accroche en biais les touches en résumé, je n'y pose pas facialement les doigts. C'est pour moi l'explication de l'usure extraordinaire de mes claviers de Mac.



Bonjour, j’utilise des portables Apple depuis 25 ans et depuis mon iBook G4 de 2004 des protèges clavier. Surtout pour la poussière et éventuellement les liquides, mais là faut pas rêver face à un verre… Ceci dit le protège clavier s’use aussi, mais pas le clavier et c’est bon. Ça coûte pas grand chose et on en trouve partout. Et pour les nettoyer : le lave vaisselle, super propre à la sortie. A vous de voir.


----------



## gpbonneau (20 Juillet 2021)

Je change régulièrement des touches qui s'usent sur des MacBook/MacBook Pro autour de moi, même sur le clavier BT de mon iMac j'ai changé des touches qui s'effacent.
Un jeu de touches c'est 15/20€, un peu cher pour changer 6/8 touches (et c'est pratiquement toujours les mêmes) mais c'est assez simple (faut bien repérer le type de clavier APxx) et ça aide quand tu veux le vendre.


----------

